# stripping the Cx4 storm



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone know of a video anywhere?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Some of the manufactures have their manuels post on their web sites. You can down load them on to your computer. You might want to try that. Good luck.


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks. got the manual, just wanted a video on how to go more in depth with the stripping.


----------

